# Need info on two revolvers and one double barrel handgun



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello I stumbled on this forum looking for information on three handguns I inherited recentley. I would appreciate if someone could give me any info on these, I suspect they are european but I have no clue about guns as these three are my first pieces.

from top to bottom

The top one has 6 round revolver and it has a stamped makermark: H&B

the smaller revolver has 6 rounds also, it has stamped two logos and a U stamped beneath the logos, I could try to get photos of the logos if there is any interest.

The double barrel has no markings but I suspect it to be very old, the two triggers wont come down unless you cock it.

Please share your wisdom if you have any idea of the makers or the date of manufacture on these pieces. Best Regards


----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I wish I could help you and the condition of those are outstanding. You just might be sitting on a gold mine. Where did you get them?


----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I inherited them from my uncle who recently passed away. I hope someone recognises the guns as I would really like to know more about them.

Best Regards


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I do enjoy searching for info on guns like these. Here is what I've been able to find.

The hammer configuration indicates these are almost certainly pinfire weapons. Each cartridge had a small pin that protruded up through a slot in the chamber, and the hammer struck the pin on top of the weapon to fire the round.

Most of the info I've found seems to point to Belgium and France in the mid-to-late 1800s to early 1900s. A Google search for "pinfire revolver" using the Images tab will turn up many photos of this type of weapon, with many of them being Belgian made in the 1870-1900 range.

There was one reference to a maker with the initials H&B.
H&B = Houllier & Blanchard?
Hollillier - Blanchard pinfire revolvers were made in St. Etienne, Paris, France circa 1845 - 72. Values, though not great, will depend in condition.
http://www.gabelguns.com/QuestionsAndAnswers/ViewQuestion.asp?QuestionNumber=8942

I found a very similar double-barrel on this page:
http://www.tucsonguns.net/Sales/Sales_Detail.php?g=sales1148840343
Although it looked to be more worn, it seems to be the same gun.

Lots of photos of various pinfires and ammo can be found here:
http://www.littlegun.be/arme belge/...nus revolver broche lefaucheux ouverte gb.htm

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you. This helped alot. The belgian doublebarrel 41 cal you found is exactly the same, too bad the seller doesnt know the date of manufacture.
I tried to take detailed pictures of the makermarks on the two revolvers. The double barrel has no maker marks

The bigger revolver has the lettering: H&B stamped tvice, on the barrel and on the frame


----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)

The smaller revolver has three stamped markings. Tvice somekind of two stamped markings with a capital U beaneath on the revolver itself and on the frame. Also it has the numbers: 66 stamped on the barrel


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The crown(s) over the letter "U" is probably a proof mark, showing that the gun was fired with one or more high-pressure "proof loads". This was a safety test designed to weed-out unsafe weapons/designs. In the short time I've dedicated to this search, I could not find that exact proof mark, but here is a chart showing similar proof stamps in use around that time frame:
https://store.bluebookinc.com/Info/PDF/Firearm/Proofmarks.pdf

On some guns that are similarly marked, the 66 would signify the year of manufacture (1866); on others, it might be a serial number.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful guns. Keep us posted on your findings.

WM


----------



## camaro67 (Nov 26, 2007)

Again thanks for the comments and the help. Now it is time to do some web surfing and see if I can find anything. I will let you know as soon as I will find anything.

Best Regards


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I can't help you, but thanks for posting. I don't see stuff like this very often.


----------

